# Tajima tension issue (TFHX IIC1504)



## Stan Hoover (Jan 28, 2009)

Our 4 head TFHX is superceded by TFMX machines which are mechanically similar.

1) Upper thread path feels jerky on some needles. I am the owner/servicer and am NOT a daily operator. I only work on the machine when the gals whine. 

2) Head #1 won't sew decent "thirds" on some needles (using a "fox" or 1/4" wide satin stitch test) unless the tension readings are significantly different than expected. I can sew really pretty thirds on heads 2, 3, and 4.

I set the bobbins to a target tension of 220 on the Towa, and the uppers anywhere from 110 to 150 on the cheapo plastic stick gauge. However needle 4 on head 1 will NOT(!) sew "thirds" unless I crank the upper tension WAAAAY up. (Like 250!) 

I have swapped and re-swapped bobbins. No joy...

I have double and triple-checked the thread path. I have cleaned the tensioning disks with alcohol. Thread draws out jerky-like on needle 4 and I've switched to a different spool and different color to no avail.

Any other ideas?

Thanks!
Stan


----------



## jsf (Aug 4, 2009)

Just a thought. Did you already checked and replaced the needles?


----------



## Stan Hoover (Jan 28, 2009)

jsf said:


> Just a thought. Did you already checked and replaced the needles?


Nope. Not sure why either... (Duh.....)

I guess the eyelet could be "rough" enough to cause the "jerkiness" but I didn't think of that. I test upper tension through the needles and under the presser foot, then out and under toward my right hip. 

I am at Church just now, (getting ready for the music service) but after lunch I'll run down to the shop and change out some needles. We pretty much only change them when they break, and I know that is not the best practice.

Thanks for that idea.

Stan


----------



## Stan Hoover (Jan 28, 2009)

Wow did my plans change. 

(I direct a Church Orchestra and 10 minutes before the weekly 8:15 AM rehearsal, I got a cell call that my wife's mother had passed away, completely unexpectedly in the night. I left the Orchestra to go back home to tell my wife. Oh boy. Then drove to Oklahoma. Just got back......)

I will look in the next couple of days at changing some needles and post back. But I honestly can't imagine the jerky nature of some of the upper thread paths changing to "smooth" when testing tension. Can that make that big a difference?

Thanks
Stan


----------



## AndTees (Jul 6, 2009)

Did you try a different spool of thread? Sometimes those can be bad, and the most frequent symptom for me is a jerky or uneven pull of the feed.


----------



## Stan Hoover (Jan 28, 2009)

AndTees said:


> Did you try a different spool of thread? Sometimes those can be bad, and the most frequent symptom for me is a jerky or uneven pull of the feed.


Thanks for the reply.

Yes and the jerky thread part of my problem has gone away. I suspect you hit the nail on the head on this one, but next time it happens, I'll try that again to solidify the solution in my feeble brain.

HOWEVER......

I got to work very early this morning and played with head #1 and the tension disks. In order to sew nice thirds, the tensions are way too high. All 15 needles on the Tajima Stick Gauge, are around 240 to even higher. It is sewing nice that way.

On heads 2, 3, and 4 the upper tension reads 110 to 150. As I said before in the 1st post, switching bobbins, doesn't have much effect. Bobbins read 220 or 225. I've even turned the suspect bobbin down to ~190 which of course allowed *some* drop in the upper tensions, but still they are too high.


----------

